# help finding breeder in or around illinois please



## gshepherd29 (May 28, 2010)

I am planning on getting a german shepherd in about a year or so, when my living conditions will permit it. I live in the Chicago area, but I do not mind long drives. A drive of 10 hours is not a problem, however a shorter drive has obvious advantages. I don't think price will be an overwhelmingly very important factor, I can spend up to around $2000.

As far as what kind of dog I am looking for... I am looking for a dog who will be first and foremost a friend and a companion. I have the time for any amount of obedience classes necessary. Also, providing around 2 hours of exercise a day will not be a problem as the dog will be a companion in my already regular routine. The dog will have to be able to stay at home alone for multiple hours a day (not when it's relatively young or a puppy). I also would like the dog to be not overly stubborn/dominant.

I am not a first-time dog owner, however I have never owned a GSD or anything too similar before.

As far as what line of dog I want, I am very open to suggestions. I am also very open to any suggestions regarding the sex of the dog.

Thank you for any help or suggestions... it is very appreciated.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I know 2 breeders that I am getting my future pups from


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I sent you a PM


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Bill Kulla in Chicago.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

:: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::
Triton Kennels
Landschaft Kennels German Shepherds


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

I think if you find the right breeder it would be best to let them pick your puppy for you. As I mentioned the right breeder, one who will take the time to listen to your desires and living situation along with your expectations of your new GSD. There is a lot more I could say but this would be my guideline but I must say and no offense really but I hope you are willing to go to classes because you need to learn and might not be comfortable training a GSD yet. I guess what I am saying is It's you that needs to be the dog trainer but Shepherds are so smart they will take advantage of you if you do not take charge. You must be loving, protective,nurturing, and there best friend yet firm when they are young. good luck. great leads above.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

My Bison is a Triton dog. I have had really positive experiences with Trish. She is redoing her web page, the one previously posted is the old one. The most up-to-date is www.tritonkennel.com


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take your time. research.
socialize, socialize, socialize and
train, train, train.


----------



## boeselager (Feb 26, 2008)

You need to find what dog/line would best fit your life style/family and by learning that is through research. Check out some schutzhund clubs if you can to see what lines they are working with, and ask questions. Also you want to make sure they have a written hip/health guarantee contract, and read it line to line. Ask a ton of questions, and make sure you can see both parents if not the mother, b/c some people do not have a stud dog and need to use one from another kennel. Cross your T's and dot your I's when looking. If you have a bad gut feeling or are seeing red flags, run away.


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

I can recommend an excellent breeder in Michigan if that's not too far to go. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## gshepherd29 (May 28, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the replies, this is very helpful!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

What about Spartanville?

Spartanville Shepherds


----------



## DeClasse Era (Jun 3, 2010)

I am interested in Bill Kulla. If you have had some experience with him or his facility and such, I would appreciate hearing about it. I am looking into getting a pup sometime in the near future, and am very interested in schutzhund. Thanks.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Bill and Jen live and breathe SchH. They breed unbelievable dogs and recruit as many of their puppy buyers to get into the sport as possible. 

I have one of their puppies and couldn't be happier with my dog or with the support they have given me. I compete with my dog in agility, AKC obedience, and hope to go for my SchH 1 this summer. He's also super outgoing, friendly, and stable, and I take him everywhere with me. 

He was even in a commercial three weeks ago and they couldn't believe how up and alert he was take after take and did exactly what they wanted every single time without being phased by all the chaos going on around him. 

I will get my next dog from them when the time comes.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Elaine said:


> Bill and Jen live and breathe SchH. They breed unbelievable dogs and recruit as many of their puppy buyers to get into the sport as possible.
> 
> I have one of their puppies and couldn't be happier with my dog or with the support they have given me. I compete with my dog in agility, AKC obedience, and hope to go for my SchH 1 this summer. He's also super outgoing, friendly, and stable, and I take him everywhere with me.
> 
> ...


Speaking of the commercial when are we going to see it!lol


----------



## showshepherds4me (Jun 2, 2010)

I agree doing research is the way to go. Meet the breeders, see the kennels, and trust your gut. Avoid getting overwhelmed by glitz and big names. Many smaller breeders do a great job with happy healthy socialized puppies. This is your first GSD and getting a good sound healthy puppy with good nerves is the more important than someone spouting pedigrees at you. You will find that within the GSD breed there are different kinds of GSD. German working and show lines and American lines. I am not trying to be insulting but many people don't know that and end up with a dog not suited for them. I did not know the different kinds with my first GSD! You are doing everything right! Planning ahead, doing research, and asking questions will help you make a good choice. Good luck! GSDs are amazing dogs.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Speaking of the commercial when are we going to see it!lol


I keep checking every day and it's still not out. How long can it take to finish a commercial? They said soon, but my soon was weeks ago.


----------



## tintallie (Aug 6, 2008)

Elaine said:


> Bill and Jen live and breathe SchH. They breed unbelievable dogs and recruit as many of their puppy buyers to get into the sport as possible.
> 
> I have one of their puppies and couldn't be happier with my dog or with the support they have given me. I compete with my dog in agility, AKC obedience, and hope to go for my SchH 1 this summer. He's also super outgoing, friendly, and stable, and I take him everywhere with me.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more about Bill and Jen living and breathing Schutzhund! 

I have a female puppy (okay so she's 1 year old, but still needs to mature!) from Bill and Jen's M litter and have been thrilled with her so far as a novice GSD owner. I don't live in the Chicago area, but they have been supportive and I'm in contact with Jen on Facebook practically everyday LOL.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

I also recommend Bill Kulla. They are active in the sport of Schutzhund and breed only SchH titled dogs. 

I am a club member there and have watched several nice litters grow up.

Feel free to pm me. I am very familiar with most of the breeders in the area and will give you and honest opinion.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Bill and Jen. Hands down. They got into breeding after training and titling multiple dogs, not just one. They are very clear on what they are breeding and very good at evaluating temperament and working ability.


----------



## deor (Mar 18, 2010)

I've just gone throught this and live in a northern suburb of chicago and will compile my experience and send it along. Lots of choices and not easy. I would start with:
ShepherdsbydesignK9 Shepherds by Design - German Shepherd Breeder, IL
They concentrate on czech lines and the dogs are hard working dogs but have started a pet line and will give you info you can trust, when I was looking they were honest and said their dogs were not suited to me but like I said they have started breeding dogs OK for family pets.
Not far from them is Angels By Design, her dogs are worth a look. She breeds only a pet line: Angels In Disguise


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

deor said:


> I've just gone throught this and live in a northern suburb of chicago and will compile my experience and send it along. Lots of choices and not easy. I would start with:
> *ShepherdsbydesignK9 **Shepherds by Design - German Shepherd Breeder, IL*
> They concentrate on czech lines and the dogs are hard working dogs but have started a pet line and will give you info you can trust, when I was looking they were honest and said their dogs were not suited to me but like I said they have started breeding dogs OK for family pets.
> Not far from them is Angels By Design, her dogs are worth a look. She breeds only a pet line: Angels In Disguise


I am getting my female puppy from ShepherdsbydesignK9 next year. I am so excited!!!!! I just love their Ghost :wub:


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I know some good White Shepherd breeders in your area. I didn't see where you mentioned what line/type you wanted.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> ummmmm..uhhhhhh....:help::thinking:


I just notified a Mod/Admin.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I just notified a Mod/Admin.


oh ok.lol.thanks.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I just notified a Mod/Admin.


did I miss something?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

sagelfn said:


> did I miss something?


Looks like the post was removed - someone new selling puppies from a litter. 

Though if that person is still around, nothing wrong with staying aboard to participate in the forums and share pictures and stories - just that it is against the rules to actively sell dogs or pups on the board.


----------



## Aileron (Jul 9, 2010)

*Sorry*

Sorry I thought the person was looking for a breeder and a puppy I was just trying to say I was a breeder in illinois and I had a puppy. I didn't mean to break any rules.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Aileron said:


> Sorry I thought the person was looking for a breeder and a puppy I was just trying to say I was a breeder in illinois and I had a puppy. I didn't mean to break any rules.


We have a breeders section and introduction section. might want to check those out. Advertising or selling puppies aren't allowed. PMs are for that.


----------



## Aileron (Jul 9, 2010)

what about posting a website? since they are looking for a breeder can I post that on here?


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Welcome to the board. You can post a link to your website in your signature. You can introduce yourself and tell us about your dogs and post photos of puppies. You can contact someone privately if you have a pup for sale and think it might be a good one for them. 

What you cannot do is post overt advertising saying you've got a pup for sale, go to this website for pups for sale, and so on. That is against the rules. Though sort of a moot point now since everyone clearly knows you've got a pup for sale by now. 

Admin


----------



## Aileron (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info I promise to behave now that I know the rules


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Chris Wild said:


> :: BILL KULLA DOG TRAINING ::
> Triton Kennels


:thumbup:

I've watched dogs from these 2 kennels work in Schutzhund and met their owners. People I've met seem to be very happy with these dogs and the breeders. I would definitely put these 2 high on the list.


----------

